# Need a new smoker



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

The cheap masterbilt electric took a crap today. Any recommendations for a new one that will last? Like the simplicity of the electric, but not against something else easy and well built


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

aacosta said:


> The cheap masterbilt electric took a crap today. Any recommendations for a new one that will last? Like the simplicity of the electric, but not against something else easy and well built


You probably just need a new element. Order online for $30 if that is the case.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

If you do need a replacement, I like my Camp Chef Smoke Pro. It does a really good job with temperature control and provides plenty of smoke. It is really easy to maintain as well.


-VHR


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

I have been smoking every weekend for a year and a half with a Pit Boss vertical electric pellet smoker. Love it. Did 2 tri tips, 2 pounds of jerkey, and a prime rib roast yesterday and all were outstanding! Only thing I don't like about it is the digital display gets hard to read while in direct sunlight.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

aacosta said:


> The cheap masterbilt electric took a crap today. Any recommendations for a new one that will last? Like the simplicity of the electric, but not against something else easy and well built


Bought a Smoke Hollow a few years ago. After getting tired of babysitting the wood chip tray, I went with the pellet smoker. No more babysitting. Just set it and forget it. Hopper holds enough pellets for a day of smoking. Digital temp control. Electric element so fully electric. Built by Master built. Purchased at Northwoods when I bought it. Not sure who else carries them but under 200.00 then probably 200.00 by now. Worth a look. Going to purchase the Pitt Boss Austin XL 1000 pellet grill this week. I'll use the smoke hollow at my hunting camp.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Kamado joe.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

VetHuntRookie said:


> If you do need a replacement, I like my Camp Chef Smoke Pro. It does a really good job with temperature control and provides plenty of smoke. It is really easy to maintain as well.
> 
> 
> -VHR


Thinking about this, see the sidekick attachment. Feel like it may be a good way to have a smoker and grill in 1, instead of 2 different units


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

aacosta said:


> Thinking about this, see the sidekick attachment. Feel like it may be a good way to have a smoker and grill in 1, instead of 2 different units


That would work. I have a charcoal grill that I bought and the Camp Chef I found on the side of the road in Las Vegas when I was stationed there. It looked like the owner had never cleaned it and the heating element was fried. A good cleaning and new element and it works good as new. I like it for when I have other things to do while smoking. If all I have to do is smoke meat and drink beer, I like the charcoal grill.


-VHR


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm beginning to miss it.... Was obsessed for about 10 years made bbq 2-3 times a week ate bbq Everytime I traveled... Then it got popular here Friends all buying smokers calling asking non stop questions and lost interest... Then moved onto Blackstone had three before anyone even knew what one was, they went mainstream, lost interest...

I dunno, started on a water smoker, then a COS, than a kamado...

COS imo made the better Q... It was an art, run a COS run anything.... Not sure if I wanna go the babysitting route again, kamado was easy efficient and was great in the winter... Used my sister's "easy bake oven for men" a few times MEH... When we bought the food trailer came with a big offset complete with rotisserie and propane assist, never tried it out....

I thought a WSM, but I need a new grill... I've grilled alot on a Weber never smoked on one... Don't plan on cooking for large groups, maybe a Weber kettle, the fancy divider, maybe some grill grates I dunno.... 

I miss the process of BBQ, learning the science and ins and outs.... I was obsessed it was a passion, got burnt out... 

Hmmmm then again maybe just buy a new grill ..

I've kinda let my passions and interests wane the past few years and yall got me thinking with these threads...


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Why do some people hate the pellet style smokers/grill?


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

birdshooter said:


> Why do some people hate the pellet style smokers/grill?


Never heard anybody hating their pellet grills. Just the opposite in fact.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

LGB said:


> Never heard anybody hating their pellet grills. Just the opposite in fact.


It just seems to me there is a lot of wise cracks about them , like there is no manliness to them or something. I figure work smart not hard .


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

birdshooter said:


> It just seems to me there is a lot of wise cracks about them , like there is no manliness to them or something. I figure work smart not hard .


I've had the 30" upright in electric and propane. Both nice units with the electric being the nicest in terms of temp control due to the digital controls. Bad part is the wood chuck/chip tray only holds enough wood to last maybe 30 -60 minutes. Lots of babysitting. Some newer ones offer hoppers but still basically a smoker. The grills offer searing and grilling along with pellet smoking. Set it and forget it or grill. Sear at the end of smoking or before. Options that the upright smokers don't offer.


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

I got tired of having to add chips to the electric smoker and do not stay up all night and drink beer like the good old days to cook in my now deceased stick burner, so I was looking for a better / easier method for brisket and butts.

I have started using a pellet grill and an electric smoker together for my long cooks.

I use the pellet grill on Max smoke mode which has a constant temp around 160°F - 180°F. Do this for a few to many hours then wrap the meat, add some liquid and seasoning and put in the electric smoker without wood and set the cooking temp I desire. The cooking from there is as easy as it can get, I have nothing to do except for pulling the meat when the temp alarm goes off. For the pellet grill part, I do not have to add pellets to the grill for up to 8 hours, the only hassel is making sure the pellets keep flowing to the auger and do not bridge so i fill the hopper at the beginning of the cook and every couple of hours I check the pellet hopper to make sure all is good with the pellets.

Edit to add;
Clean up is another great feature, I do not use water in the electric smoker and since the meat is wrapped the grates in the smoker never get messed up. In the pellet grill, I place a pan under the meat to catch the drips which is a simple throw away or I can save the drippings for a pan sauce later. I still have to clean the pellet grill from the burning wood, but would have to do that no matter and it is simple with a vacuum and a leaf blower


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Look at Grilla grills.. It is a pellet smoker made in Michigan! I currently have a trailer rig, UDS, Stainless cabinet smoker, a Weber kettle, and a Weber summit, and probably gonna go pick up a pellet burner..lol.. I don't do the long smokes anymore for various reasons but want to get back in it and am looking forward to sleeping at night.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

For you guys thinking about buying a pellet pooper, look at the Chat griller 980 gravity fed charcoal.... 

I've had a hard on for this thing since it came out.... 

Be my choice...There's lots of comparisons both have there advantages


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't hate pellet grills. I just don't want everything I cook to have smoke flavor. Kid I know got a Traeger and he went crazy. Every meal was smoked something. His family got sick of it in a short time. I like my propane Smoke Hollow, but I don't use it very often. Most of my cooking is on the Weber or the Blackstone.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

birdshooter said:


> It just seems to me there is a lot of wise cracks about them , like there is no manliness to them or something. I figure work smart not hard .


I enjoy the art of smoking with my charcoal grill; however, I love the “set it and forget it” of the pellets if I have other things to do. For me it just depends on what I have planned for the day.


-VHR


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

bobberbill said:


> I don't hate pellet grills. I just don't want everything I cook to have smoke flavor. Kid I know got a Traeger and he went crazy. Every meal was smoked something. His family got sick of it in a short time. I like my propane Smoke Hollow, but I don't use it very often. Most of my cooking is on the Weber or the Blackstone.


I know my Camp Chef can be used as a grill but I much prefer using my charcoal grill for grilling. The pellet grill is primarily used as a smoker.


-VHR


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Still looking for a stick-burner here: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/threads/bbq-smoker-fabricators-up-north.733359/


----------

